# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  cần giúp đỡ về code asp

## banhmysaigon

em đang cần code asp về module xem điểm học phần của SV anh chị nào pro cho em xin với.
Mail : [email protected]

----------

